# The Final Nail in the Coffin



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

HA HA HA HA HA!

HA HA HA HA HA....

_<Terra wiping the tears>_

Snort, chuckle. 

Baron, just too funny. This is a classic


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

OMG Baron thats funny, take her for a meal or buy her a gift she might forgive you.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok Baron, I cannot stop laughing...too funny. I think Terra forgot something in her post..."Instant Classic".


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

Well you still have Madame Sinistre . She understands you, she may be silent, but she listens.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

flowers....definitely flowers and preferably not dead ones lol

Great blog!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I had to read that one to my wife. Can you believe, she doesn't want to proceed with maritals when the witches are in the room? She even made me move the Mummy to the other bedroom.

I feel your pain.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Poor thing! At least it wasn't the name of another - real life- woman... Better than lavishing gifts upon her to show a sincere apology, maybe take a week off from working on props/ talking Halloween talk with or infront of her...


----------

